# The Winner!  Part 2



## tiredretired

First off, congrats to the RedNeck for winning Part 1.  

But that is already old news.  Currently I am the winner of Part 2.


----------



## MrLiberty

Sorry, you have to cross the line in order to win and you didn't do that.  On the other hand I cross the line all the time so I actually won.


----------



## tiredretired

Well, there are many that would say I have crossed the line more then once in life.     Does that count?


----------



## Leni

The dancer is here!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here I am to defend my victory.  Let the games begin.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here I am to defend my victory.  Let the games begin.




I thought you were on the injured reserve list......


----------



## Leni

Good one MrLiberty!


----------



## tiredretired

I have a feeling we're a real long way from a winner here, but I shall keep trying.


----------



## Leni

Still dancing.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Leni

Hey TR how'd you get that chicken soo big.  lol


----------



## tiredretired

That is Caesar Eggustus.  Look in the background of the picture and notice the trefoil on the barn door.  Nuff said.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

MrLiberty said:


> I thought you were on the injured reserve list......


Careful or I'll beat you with my cane[emoji12]


----------



## Leni

You'd have to catch him first.


----------



## MrLiberty

Leni said:


> You'd have to catch him first.




That's not hard, I don't move as fast as I use too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## MrLiberty

Leni said:


> Still dancing.



Leni, are you doing the chicken dance?  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb9FwlubyIQ"]Chicken Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thought she was more like this........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neqGdK8qAxQ


----------



## Leni

Nope.  It's belly dance.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for starting "Part II" TR.     
I was out of touch for longer than I've ever been since the forum started.  Whew.  Tough, but I'm Back.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Thanks for starting "Part II" TR.
> I was out of touch for longer than I've ever been since the forum started.  Whew.  Tough, but I'm Back.



Good to have you back. The place was starting to get rowdy.

I needed to start a new one because I lost the last one. 

Don't forget to sticky this thread.  Not because I started it, but because we do not want it to get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Winner! Part 2 is now a sticky thread


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> The Winner! Part 2 is now a sticky thread



You're a good man Jim.  I don't care what Doc says about you! 

Oh, BTW, I'm currently the winner!!


----------



## Umberto

What's the prize?


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> What's the prize?



You get to spend the day with my pet rooster.


----------



## Leni

That's a prize?


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> That's a prize?



Cock-a-doodle-doo!


----------



## Leni

He could take a big chunk out of you.


----------



## tiredretired

Caesar is very mild mannered.  The only person he ever met that he did not like was Col. Sanders.  He hated that man.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> Caesar is very mild mannered. The only person he ever met that he did not like was Col. Sanders. He hated that man.


 

Here chicki chick chick.....hehehehehe I love fried chicken.


----------



## Umberto

Coq au vin


----------



## NorthernRedneck

---- a doodle doo!


----------



## Leni

We could have a great party.


----------



## road squawker

TiredRetired said:


> Caesar is very mild mannered.  The only person he ever met that he did not like was Col. Sanders.  He hated that man.



... and these guys?


----------



## tiredretired

road squawker said:


> ... and these guys?



No, he would not like them either.  Not a bit.


----------



## Leni

Can't understand why.


----------



## Umberto

time for Rao's lemon chikin


----------



## tiredretired

All this talk is making Caesar nervous.  When he is nervous he is up early crowing.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Leni

If he's Southern fried it would no longer be a problem.  I'll make the potato salad.  Who's up for the coleslaw?  BYOB.


----------



## Umberto

lobster night tonight


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> lobster night tonight



Gotta love it.  Tonight is an Italian dish with my homemade sauce that I foolishly put too much Vermouth in.  It's better then just edible, but not by a hell of a lot. Some would probably like it better if they liked Vermouth more then I.  Bah!


----------



## tiredretired

Me.  That's right. Me, and only me.  That's me.


----------



## Leni

Finally!  A reasonably cool day.  Only in the mid 80's.


----------



## tiredretired

Anyone for a sandwich?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Anyone for a sandwich?



Ditch the olive and I'll take one, Dagwood.


----------



## Leni

I love olives.


----------



## tiredretired

Me too,  especially the jalapeño stuffed ones.  Awesome.


----------



## tiredretired

Quiet night tonight.  Everybody must have turned in early.


----------



## Umberto

Imma going to fix a martini and get in the hot tub; sorry no selfies.


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> Imma going to fix a martini and get in the hot tub; sorry no selfies.



Thank God for that.


----------



## Umberto

LOL!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

I miss having a good cigar to smoke......


----------



## tiredretired

Now that Umberto is out of the hot tub, I think it is safe to come back and declare myself the winner, part 2


----------



## Leni

You forgot about the belly dancer.


----------



## Umberto

MrLiberty said:


> I miss having a good cigar to smoke......



Me, too. A Cohiba would be nice but am partial to Partegus #1.


----------



## tiredretired

In the lead, the wind in my face.  Life is grand.


----------



## Leni

Still ahead of you.  On the water watching dolphins and whales.


----------



## tiredretired

Still chooglin' out front.


----------



## Umberto

I'm sitting on my butt.


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> I'm sitting on my butt.



Same here.
All who are sitting on their butts right now, declare yourselves winners.


----------



## Leni

That would be me.


----------



## Umberto

I'll have a glass of lemonade brought out to the hot tub, Leni, please. A sandwich would be nice.


----------



## Leni

I'm already in the hot tub.  You'll have to get it yourself.  By the way, while you're at it bring me some lemonade and a ham sandwich.


----------



## Umberto

Fresh out of ham. You want Zoot's lemon drops in that lemonade?


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Umberto

Zoots would be nice right now.


----------



## Leni

No hot tub today.  I'll take the beach or a swimming pool.


----------



## Umberto

Are you close to the big sur fire? Stay safe.


----------



## Leni

No, Big Sur is way far away but the Sand fire smoke is visible from my home.  They finally got it contained a few days ago.  Still burning the last I heard.


----------



## Umberto

Glad your safe. After awhile the smoke makes me nauseous.


----------



## Leni

I have mild asthma and it's been very hot so I just stayed indoors with the air on.


----------



## tiredretired

So far the Super Bowl game is boring.  Think I need to make some nachos.


----------



## Leni

The first half was a blowout but ah the second half was great.


----------

